# Machine Mount



## Brett (Jun 30, 2012)

So do they work, those things with rubber in them to balance you machine and reduce vibration, like these from grizzly G7160 Machine Mount,, what do you guys think Brett


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2012)

I have them on mine. It certainly makes leveling the Lathe easy.







I have no idea if they reduce vibration as I've never run the Lathe without them but it must help.

Dave.


----------

